# Schlauchsteher



## dialerfucker (21 Februar 2003)

@all;

...was ist das denn :

h**p://www.coin-system.de/

ich steh wohl grad auf dem Schlauch, aber ihr holt mich da sicher wieder runter...  
Gruß df


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Februar 2003)

Das ist offenbar ein Reseller von NetDebit
h**p://www.netdebit.de/partner/funktionen.php?SID=1000


----------



## dialerfucker (21 Februar 2003)

@Frank;

Thanks, es war schon etwas spät letzte Nacht, und ich warte ja immer noch insgeheim auf die "Wahrwerdung" von Telecoin's "wundersamer" Brotvermehrung via Dsl...da sieht man schon mal hinter aufgepepptem Ramsch Gespenster!


----------

